# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов byfly!

## ByFly

28 октября 2013 года в связи с аварией на сети партнера РУП Белтелеком на территории сопредельного государства возможны проблемы с доступом к ресурсам социальной сети ВКонтакте и российским ресурсам сети Интернет. Ориентировочное время устранения неисправности до 22.00 28 октября 2013 года .
	Приносим свои извинения за возможно причиненные неудобства.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

